
VR Sales Analysis: Rift and Vive to Sell Under 500K in 2016, PS VR to Top 2M - SkarredGhost
http://uploadvr.com/superdata-headset-sales-analysis/
======
taspeotis

        The organization found that, by the end of 2016,
        the Oculus Rift is projected to sell 355,088 units;
        the HTC Vive will sell 420,108 units; 
    

Steam's Hardware and Software Survey [1] has Vive:Rift at approximately 2:1.
It seems to me that Rift and Vive owners would be very likely to have Steam
installed. More accurate than:

    
    
        SuperData’s approach to the market for consumer-
        centered virtual reality includes retail checks, executive
        interviews with decision-makers from all of relevant
        firms in the marketplace, pricing data, our survey-based
        consumer tracking panel, and digital content purchases
        collected from our data providers
    

[1]
[http://store.steampowered.com/hwsurvey/](http://store.steampowered.com/hwsurvey/)

------
pault
I would expect the ratio of console HMDs to PC HMDs to rapidly approach the
ratio of console gamers to PC gamers. I'm hoping the VR edition of Fallout 4
pushes VR into the mainstream.

~~~
strictnein
Also the VR version of Doom (2016) could definitely help. But getting lost in
the world of Fallout 4 does sound amazing.

~~~
louhike
Won't a game like Doom cause motion sickness in the current state of VR
technology?

~~~
soylentcola
Traditional run-and-gun FPS games are not well suited to VR, despite how badly
many seem to wish they were. There are workarounds and I've read about some
truly silly ones (blow a fan in your face to simulate motion, take a
preventative dose of Dramamine first, run on an omni-treadmill so there's no
mismatch between motor and visual stimuli, etc.)

And it sort of bums me out because it feels a bit...lazy? short-sighted? FPS
in the way we think of them now were uniquely suited to a flat screen in front
of us. They offer a sense of freedom of movement that is great in games. But
trying to shoehorn that old approach into VR seems like missing the point.

I think the real trick (at least as demonstrated to me by the 100 or so games,
applications, and demos I've tried on Rift over the past couple of years) is
to find formats and conventions that are uniquely suited to the platform
rather than trying to rehash and cram what's already a big seller into
something that doesn't make you puke after an hour.

~~~
noobiemcfoob
Burgeoning products must often ape the establishment to gain traction, even if
they are best suited for slightly different applications.

------
danmaz74
TL;DR: The organization found that, by the end of 2016, the Oculus Rift is
projected to sell 355,088 units; the HTC Vive will sell 420,108 units; Google
Daydream will sell 450,083 units; and the PS VR will sell 2,602,307 units. In
addition, the analysis also purports that the Samsung Gear VR — built in
collaboration with Oculus — will sell 2,316,632 units.

------
serg_chernata
PS VR is not for me, I'll always be a PC enthusiast. However, I am incredibly
excited about PS getting into this space. I hope they will increase
competition on price and the technology itself.

------
arcanus
It's not the hardware. VR needs a killer game to make a market.

~~~
AndrewKemendo
I think that's what they were hoping to do with Lucky's Tale - the Super Mario
Bros of the VR world. Only problem is, kids aren't playing VR games.

Kids are playing PokemonGo - which is AR.

[1][http://newatlas.com/luckys-tale-oculus-
rift/41343/](http://newatlas.com/luckys-tale-oculus-rift/41343/)

~~~
floopidydoopidy
Also, the full depth of the Oculus as a spyware service was revealed right
before Lucky's Tale was released.

------
Taylor_OD
Great. They are different markets. It's console vs PC gaming. They can co
exist. One is a different experience and fuller experience but cost a bit more
and requires some set up.

~~~
EpicEng
It costs a fair bit more and, thus far, has very few games worth playing in
the catalog. They're definitely not two completely separate markets, there's a
lot of crossover. I could run either and, if I were to buy one today, I'd go
with the PS version.

------
benmcnelly
Any VR sales are good for all of VR. We are still solving problems with making
VR comfortable for people and locomotion etc. What encourages me about it, is
some of best and brightest are working on the problems. Sure we have a lot of
Demos right now and no killer app that will make it take off, but all it takes
is something like Valve releasing an updated Vive bundled with Half-Life 3,
and the PC market will catch up in a hurry.

